# Do scouts have a black carapace?



## CJ95 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just like the title says, I'm trying to figure out how quickly a scout can be converted to a full SM if needed.

I'm assuming the sergeant is full Astartes only without his armor but what about the other guys?

Also, are there differnt levels of scouts? Like between a teenager and one who has been in training for a few decades?

Sorry for the questions, but scouts fascinate me and I'm trying to geta grip on their fluff. (Which seems wildly inconsistent from author to author)


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

They are a bit inconsistent. It's maddening. I'm reading _Pandorax_ and the scale of events in the novel beggars belief.

Scouts come in all shapes and sizes. Some of them are still in the midsts of their transformation into trans-human. Others are already, physically, fully developed and are still waiting to prove their worth to join a devastator squad (if the Chapter in question is Codex).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The black carapace is the final implant to be


----------



## CJ95 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, I know its the last implant, but what I was wondering was do they implant it right away, or wait for later after promotion to astartes?

Like something along the following....

_Scout Fred of the Raging Kittens Chapter has been serving faithfully for decades and is now deemed ready for full armor. Does he just proceed to put it on, or does he have to stop off in sickbay for major chest surgery first?
_

Im inclined to agree with Hailene in the sense that scouts come in all sizes and such....teenagers mostly....who do eventually get the black carapace, but then must wait a bit until granted the honor of putting the armor on. It allows for rapid promotion if necessary later on like on the field of battle.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

CJ95 said:


> _Scout Fred of the Raging Kittens Chapter has been serving faithfully for decades and is now deemed ready for full armor. Does he just proceed to put it on, or does he have to stop off in sickbay for major chest surgery first?_
> 
> ...who do eventually get the black carapace, but then must wait a bit until granted the honor of putting the armor on.


I think the scouts would have to travel to the Scratching Post Fortress Monestery before being inducted into the Sharp Claws company, assuming of course, they make it through the grueling Yarn Trials. Unfortunately, most scouts still get distracted and ultimately failed during the laser pointer test.


----------



## CJ95 (Oct 8, 2014)

Re the laser pointer test...

Does this mean they have negative penalties for combined arms operations with the Imperial Guards and their 'flashlights'?
:good:


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

To answer the OP. Some do, some don't, it depends on the chapter. All Space Wolf Scouts do.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> All Space Wolf Scouts do.


Sorta cheating since all Space Wolf scouts _are_ full marines already.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I know this book was mostly reconnect but the novel spacemarine would answer some questions & I think in there that dependant on how long they had been part of the chapter showed how they were going with the implant process but the black carapace was the last implant done


----------

